# NISMO GT-R Confirmed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> There will be an even hotter version of the cult-followed GT-R tuned by Nissan’s Nismo performance arm in the next 12 months.
> 
> “It would be unthinkable for us to develop a range of Nismo road cars without including the GT-R,” Ghosn said.
> 
> ...


Read the complete story on the NISMO GT-R at AutoGuide.com


----------



## kenelvis334 (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone know a good gran turismo 5 car list?
Well, does anyone know a good car list for Gran Turismo 5 that has all or most of the cars? I saw a list with over 10000 cars, and I know that one is false. Does anyone know all the cars that will be in the new Gran Turismo.


----------

